# Browser [PHP] - aktuellen Benutzer auslesen



## gladiator09 (12. Jan 2009)

hey leute!

wenn jemand auf meine seite kommt, müsste ich den windows-domänen-benutzer auslesen, der gerade auf dem client angemeldet ist, der das PHP-skript ausführt!

das ist leider nicht ohne weiteres möglich, weil PHP ja am server ausgeführt wird!

hat jemand eine idee wie das geht?

lg,
alex


----------



## voidee (12. Jan 2009)

das Stichwort heisst NTLM. Aber ich habe keine Bibliothek gefunden, die ich in den Apache einbinden konnte, die auch tatsächlich funktioniert hat. Allerdings ist das schon mehr als 1 Jahr her, vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen was.


----------



## gladiator09 (15. Jan 2009)

ok, werd mir das mal anschauen!

hab gelesen es gibt eine möglich mit einem IIS-server im intranet? das wäre genau das was wir bräuchten! hat jemand ahnung davon?

lg


----------

